# Hyatt membership now comes with Interval Platinum



## taffy19 (Apr 8, 2015)

We took a tour at the Hyatt in Ka'anapali and there was a brand new announcement that week that Hyatt members are now automatically upgraded from Gold to Platinum with Interval.  A lot of nickel and dime fees will no longer be charged and there are other benefits too that the sales person talked about but I do not remember since we no longer use II.

The resort was very busy and a lot of couples were staying on a special promotional package at the resort in 2 BR condos.  The models are beautiful and especially the large lanais and the 3 BR condos are stunning and very big and the views are the best.  He told us that they were ahead of schedule in their sales.

Our freebie was a very nice Catamaran sunset whale watching trip right off Ka'anapali Beach and we saw whales and they stayed with us for quite some time. They had other incentives too but we like watching whales most of all.  

Trilogy is very good but I can highly recommend this company too that we went with.  Crew is also great and we enjoyed our Pupus and drinks and it lasted about two hours.  All the Catamarans seem to come in on the beach about the same time right after sunset so I took movie clips and photos too but nothing is uploaded yet. 

http://www.queenstreasure.com/


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 9, 2015)

This would be nice  has anyone seen their account upgraded to Platinum?


----------



## peas (Apr 9, 2015)

No change to my interval account, but I welcome a benefit I could actually use.  I wonder what the reduction in other nickel and dime charges would be.  I'm not familiar enough with interval to know about other fees aside from the basic booking, guest cert, and retrade fee.

I sure wish they would lower the booking and split week feesin the Hyatt fee structure.  It's really added up for me over time when I looked at my usage.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 9, 2015)

The one value we get from our Platinum membership with II, and the only reason I got it, is free guest certificates.  Every time I got something for the kids, I would have to PROVE they are also owners of our Starwood timeshares.  It was getting old.  EVERY TIME, so annoying, and we own a lot of Starwood weeks, so now they all have the ability to search II and book whatever they want and add their names without charge.  

The reason I was so annoyed is they wanted me to fax them the copy of every deed we owned, and they wouldn't change their records to reflect our kids' names.  Our son has two weeks at Westin Ka'anapali starting next Saturday, and no hassles adding the guest name now.  

At least RCI has in their system that our kids also own our timeshares and don't question us each time.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 10, 2015)

I had a regular II account and it now shows gold.  I think people who were gold before got upgraded to platinum.


----------



## Kal (Apr 10, 2015)

MaryH said:


> I had a regular II account and it now shows gold. I think people who were gold before got upgraded to platinum.



All Hyatt owners have the same Interval status. You might be thinking about the Hyatt Hotel status which is Platinum.

 However!  Apply for a Hyatt Credit Card, charge $1000 in the first 3 months and receive 2-1 night stays at any Hyatt Hotel (thru Category 4).  Thereafter, on an annual basis receive 1 night stay.  There is a membership fee after the first year, but the value of the hotel stay is more than the membership fee.


----------



## Pathways (Apr 12, 2015)

"We took a tour at the Hyatt in Ka'anapali and there was a brand new announcement that week that Hyatt members are now automatically upgraded from Gold to Platinum with Interval. A lot of nickel and dime fees will no longer be charged and there are other benefits too that the sales person talked about but I do not remember since we no longer use II."

Agree with the others, the upgrade is to GOLD only. No discount to upgrade from Gold to Platinum.

No changes in any fees, only the standard changes that come with the Gold II membership


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 12, 2015)

This is very strange as our salesman even handed us the new package and it clearly reads "Interval Platinum" with a letter tugged inside the package.  It was just annouced to the sales staff and Hyatt owners will be sent the package in the mail.

Why would he tell us this if it isn't true?  The letter reads as follows as I am not making it up and, I doubt, if he is either. 

Dear Interval Platinum Member,

Congratulations on your enrollment in interval international's most prestigious level of membership, Interval Platinum.

Interval Platinum provides you the opportunity to experience a level of membership reserved for those truly dedicated to pursuing their vacation dreams.  Whether you're relaxing in an airport lounge awaiting your next adventure, saving money on a Getaway, or taking advantage of the flexibility of ShortStay Exchange, interval Platinum will make your travels more rewarding and more enjoyable.

You'll find details about all of the great Interval Platinum benefits in your membership kit and online at IntervalWorld.com.

Again, congratulations and thank you for letting us help make your vacations memorable.

Sincerely,

Pat Taylor

Membership
Interval international


----------



## Pathways (Apr 12, 2015)

Emmy

Tried to PM you but your mailbox is full

I checked with the Hyatt sales team I've used, and also called a contact I have at Hyatt Corp., now Interval Leisure Group or 'ILG' because I would very MUCH like to be able to upgrade to II Platinum.

Both said Gold, with no other changes.

Is it possible for you to scan and pm the handout to me? I would like to present it to the ILG guy and get his response! (plus clear it up for all on TUG)

Also, at the annual meetings I attended recently, the ILG reps said Gold - Changing to Plat would be a huge change in very short period of time.

That letter reads like a generic letter included when someone pays to upgrade to Plat. Is there anything addressed to "Hyatt" members? When Hyatt owners got the free upgrade to Gold a few weeks ago, we got a letter from Pat Taylor almost like that one, but also a letter from Hyatt announcing the free Gold upgrade.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 12, 2015)

Pathways said:


> Emmy
> 
> Tried to PM you but your mailbox is full
> 
> ...


Pathway, I will contact you privately but will talk to our salesman first.  He was really excited to share that information with us and I am positive that I understood it right, I hope.


----------



## ivywag (Apr 14, 2015)

It could be that they are using Platinum as a sales incentive at Kaanapali.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 14, 2015)

There are some developers that offer upgrades to platinum for the first 1-3 years after a retail purchase then it reverts to the basic level unless the buyer continues to pay for the platinum level with II.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 14, 2015)

ivywag said:


> It could be that they are using Platinum as a sales incentive at Kaanapali.


I hate to say but that's exactly what this is. :annoyed:  Pathways and I stayed in touch by email and I had recommended to him that he call the Sales Manager himself at the Ka'anapali Sales Office and he did and sent me the answer that he got.

It is a sales incentive for new buyers only at this resort so the sales person didn't give us the whole scoop and I am sorry that I posted this information now and have to disappoint everyone. I was so happy to be able to post some "good" news for a change.

I even text messaged him and asked him if I could share this information on our forum as it would have been a nice perk for all Hyatt owners and he wrote that it was OK.

Personally, I couldn't care less and our salesman knows our feelings all too well towards II and that we hope to never ever use them again after all the problems we have had in the past with our Marriott lock-off unit and not getting the week we needed three years on a row so we finally bought that week that we were missing.

Pathways also asked if this would be a permanent perk but it doesn't seem so to be either.  Nobody really knows exactly how long it is for.  It will cost you the regular upgrade fee like everyone else has to pay.

Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 25, 2015)

*Setting the record straight*

I followed up with our sales person today as he promised to look into it and I double checked our Interval World Portal today after I spoke with him.  We are Platinum members for two years.

I called the office in Florida too and asked them if that promotion is still on and it is but they don't know how long it will continue.  This promotion is for the new buyers at Ka'anapali Beach in Maui only so Pathways had the right information.


----------



## TFTG (Jun 26, 2015)

iconnections said:


> I followed up with our sales person today as he promised to look into it and I double checked our Interval World Portal today after I spoke with him.  We are Platinum members for two years.
> 
> I called the office in Florida too and asked them if that promotion is still on and it is but they don't know how long it will continue.  This promotion is for the new buyers at Ka'anapali Beach in Maui only so Pathways had the right information.



The promotion is for new buyers at Kaanapali Beach in Maui and I also have Platinum membership until 2017, so ~2 years as well.


----------

